

Show HN: [iOS]  Manage your tasks kanban style - iamtimnuwin
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/taskfort/id976970470?ls=1&mt=8

======
iamtimnuwin
While you can obviously use Trello for organizing tasks, my application can
connect to your self-hosted instance of Taskfort
([https://www.taskfort.com](https://www.taskfort.com)).

If you're connected to my server, creating an account + public boards will
always remain free. But you can show your support by purchasing a private
board ($1 / private board).

